# حكم المحكمة النهائى على عبدالله بدر لسبة الفنانة الهام شاهين



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*حكم المحكمة النهائى على عبدالله بدر لسبة الفنانة الهام شاهين*

*




*

حكم المحكمة النهائى على عبدالله بدر لسبة الفنانة الهام شاهين بسنة مع الشغل لعبدالله بدر و20 الف جنيه غرامة لسبه الهام شاهين​


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2012)

كمان سنة مع الشغل مش كفاية علية 
المهم التنفيذ ياتري حا ينفذوا ولا فية معارضة بعد كدة.
بس كويس لسه في امل في مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعنى ايه نهائى؟؟
يعنى المفروض يتنفذ ؟؟
فييييييينك يا عبووووود تعال فهمنااااا*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتقد فى استئناف بعد كدة 
وخلى بالكم تعويرة الوش مفهاش معلش من اقوال الشيخ المسجون عبدالله بدر يرحمة الله 
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

قضت محكمة جنح الزاوية الحمراء اليوم الاثنين، برئاسة المستشار سالم حجازي، بحبس الداعية السلفي الشيخ عبد الله بدر، سنة مع الشغل وغرامة 20 ألف جنيه، في القضية المتهم فيها بسب وقذف الفنانة إلهام شاهين، من خلال برنامجه على قناة "الحافظ.​​


الوفد ​​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار عبد الله بدر يتعدون على صحفية أثناء إرسالها خبر الحكم عليه





الشيخ عبد الله بدر​http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
تعدى أنصار الشيخ عبد الله بدر بالضرب على صحفية بأحد الجرائد المستقلة، وذلك عقب صدور الحكم، أثناء إرسالها للقرار، وتدخل على الفور رجال الأمن المتواجدون بالمحكمة لتأمينها، وأدخلوا الصحفية للمحكمة وأغلقوا أبوابها لمنع تعديهم عليها ثانية.





*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أنصار عبد الله بدر يتوعدون إلهام شاهين ويثيرون الفوضى بالمحكمة


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو الحكاية ان الشيخ يعمل مجموعة انصار يضربوا من يفضحوة.؟
وهما زعلانين لية كدة هو المكان الوحيد اللى بيجعل مصر تعيش فى رخاء هو سجن هولاء 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة من الغضب العارم من قبل أنصار الشيخ عبد الله بدر، وذلك عقب الحكم عليه بالحبس سنة وتغريمه 20 ألف جنيه فى دعوى سب وقذف الفنانة إلهام شاهين، ورددوا هتافات" لسه فى مصر قضاة لا يراعوا حق الله"، و"حسبى ونعم الوكيل"، متوعدين إلهام شاهين بالإيذاء، ورددوا "مش هنسيبك مش هنسيبك". 

 على الجانب الآخر، كثفت الأجهزة الأمنية من تواجدها أمام قاعة المحكمة، وتم إخلاؤها خوفا من تحطيمها، كما أسرع القاضى بالهرب خارج القاعة خوفا من الاعتداء عليه.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*اول تعليق من الفنانة الهام شاهين بعد حكم المحكمة على عبد اللة بدر 
**




** إلهام شاهين: كنت واثقة فى القضاء.. والحكم سيكون عبرة لغيره
صرحت النجمة إلهام شاهين لـ"اليوم السابع"، بأنها كنت واثقة فى أن القضاء سيرد لها اعتبارها فى قضيتها مع عبد الله بدر الذى حكم عليه بالسجن لمدة عام وغرامة 20 ألف جنيه، حيث أكدت أنها من البداية سلكت الطرق القانونية لتحصل على حقها بشكل كامل.

وتابعت النجمة الكبيرة، بأنها سألت العديد من خبراء القانونين، وأكدوا لها أن الحكم سيكون من سنة إلى ثلاث، وأن ما فعله سبا وقذفا بشكل واضح وصريح، كما تحدثت مع عدد من رجال الدين، وأكدوا أن عقوبته الشرعية 80 جلدة، وعلى الرغم من الألفاظ الجارحة، إلا أننى كنت أتحدث بأدب، وتحكمت فى نفسى، وفيما أقوله، لأننى لم أسئ لهم إطلاقا، وكل ما قولته إنهم متشددون، وهذا وصف عادى وليس خارجا.

وأضافت شاهين أن ما يحزنى هو أن يلقبه الناس بـ "الشيخ"، ويقومون بتعريفه فى الفضائيات والصحف، بأنه أستاذ بجامعة الأزهر، ولكن فى الحقيقة معى ورق من الأزهر يثبت أنه لم يتخرج منه، وطالبت شاهين الشيوخ بالتحلى بخلق رسول الله (ص)، وإتباع سنته، فما رأيهم فيما يقول الرسول "إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق" وقول الله تعالى للرسول "إنك لعلى خلق عظيم"، فلماذا لم يطبقوا هذا الكلام، فالإسلام دين سماحة وأخلاق، ونحن مسلمون وعلى دراية بأمور ديننا.

واختتمت شاهين، بأن سعيدة بحكم القضاء الذى أعاد لها حقها، ولم يتأثر بأى شىء، والحكم انتصار لكل من أساء لهم، سواء فنانين أو الأقباط أو غيرهم، وأن الحكم سيكون عبرة لغيره إذا فكر بأن يتطاول على أحد، ويخرج عن السياق المنوط به، ومن حق الجميع أن ينتقد أى شخص فى حدود الأدب فقط، لأننا لم نعتد على الشكل الخارج عن القانون.

اليوم السابع *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار "عبد الله بدر" يرفعون لافتات تهاجم إلهام شاهين*











أنصار عبد الله بدر أمام المحكمة 

تزايدت أعداد أنصار عبد الله بدر مقدم برامج قناة الحافظ، أمام مقر محكمة الجلاء، وذلك قبل الحكم عليه فى دعوى سب وقذف الفنانة إلهام شاهين واتهامها بالزنا.

ورفع الأنصار لافتة كبيرة عليها صورة الشيخ، ومكتوب عليها "يا من تسموا العرى إبداعا فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين" و"تقربوا إلى الله بنصره فالمتخاذلون عنه قد أثموا وأن عداوته إلهام شياطين الجن والإنس".


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور أنصار "عبد الله بدر" يرفعون لافتات تهاجم إلهام شاهين *







عبد الله بدر أمام المحكمة 
http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد محمد عبد الرازق محامى الفنانة إلهام شاهين أن حكم حبس عبد الله بدر لمدة عام وغرامة 20 ألف جنيه، بتهمة سب وقذف الفنانة إلهام شاهين، يعتبر انتصارا لدولة القانون وليس دولة البلطجة والعنف، وتأكيداً على مذاهب القضاء المصرى وانتصار لحق موكلته .

 من جانب آخر، ثار أنصار الشيخ عبد الله بدر، مرددين: "على جثتنا حبس الشيخ"، و"الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء"، فيما تعالت الصيحات والصرخات للسيدات المؤيدات للشيخ مهدددين الفنانة الهام شاهين التوجه لمنزلها.*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل :الشعب يريد اعكاس الحكم *
كان نفسى يتعكس الحكم


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الاشكال الى ماشية معاة 
لاتعليق صراحة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعليقًا على حبس الداعية "عبد الله بدر" سنة..*

*نقيب الفنانين: سنقاضى من يتطاول على الفنانين*

​​






أشرف عبد الغفور
​
​​أعرب الفنان "أشرف عبد الغفور" نقيب الفنانين عن سعادته اليوم بصدور حكم قضائي ضد الداعية "عبد الله بدر" بالحبس سنة مع الشغل و20 ألف غرامة وكفالة 5 آلاف لوقف تنفيذ الحكم لحين الاستئناف.​
وأضاف "أشرف" أنه لن يقوم بالتعليق علي أحكام القضاء خاصة أن القاضي رأي أنه يستحق الحبس والغرامة مشيراً إلي أن رد القضاء واضح وأنهم كفنانين ينادون بدولة القانون .​
وأكد عبد الغفور أن من سيتطاول علي أي فنان من أعضاء النقابة سيقاضيه قانونا ولن يظهر الفنانون بالفضائيات للرد علي مثل هذه الافتراءات خاصة أنهم سيحصلون علي حقهم بالقانون عبر القضاء العادل والمنصف.​​


الوفد ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*جنح الزاوية الحمراء تقضى بحبس عبد الله بدر سنة وتغريمه 20 ألف لسبه إلهام شاهين.. وأنصاره: على جثتنا حبس الشيخ.. والسيدات: سنتوجه لمنزلها ونعلمها الأدب.. ومحامى الفنانة: الحكم انتصار لدولة القانون






جانب من محاكمة عبد الله بدر 


قضت محكمة جنح الزاوية الحمراء، برئاسة المستشار سالم حجازى، اليوم الاثنين، بحبس الشيخ عبد الله بدر سنة وكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه، وتغريمه مبلغ 20 ألف جنيه، وذلك لاتهامه بسب وقذف الفنانة إلهام شاهين واتهامها بالزنا على الهواء.

شهدت المحكمة تشديدات أمنية مكثفة قبل النطق بالحكم، وتوافدت أعداد كثيرة من أنصار "بدر" أمام مقر المحكمة للتضامن معه، ورفعوا لافتة كبيرة عليها صورة الشيخ، ومكتوب عليها "يا من تسمون العرى إبداعا فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين" و"تقربوا إلى الله بنصره فالمتخاذلون عنه قد أثموا".

ووصل الشيخ عبد الله بدر فى تمام الحادية عشر والنصف إلى مقر المحكمة وسط حشد من أنصاره، مرددين "الله أكبر"، واستخدم أنصاره مكبرات الصوت لترديد هتافات مؤيدة له، قائلين: "لما نطهر الأفلام كل شبابنا هيبقوا تمام" و"يا عبد الله احنا معاك" و"يا عبد الله رمز العزة يالا اعبر بينا غزة" و"يا إلهام يا إلهام إنتى عايشة فى الأوهام" و"ياللى غضبتوا عشان إلهام فين الغيرة على الإسلام" و"يا ليبرالى ارحل غور خلى بلدنا تشوف النور" و"إسلامية إسلامية رغم أنف العلمانية"، كما رددوا عدة هتافات مؤيدة للدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية قائلين "مرسى هو الريس مرسى رئيس الجمهورية رغم أنف الحرامية"، كما رددوا هتافات "يالا نطهر الإعلام مصر بلدنا تبقى تمام" "مسرحية مسرحية والعصابة هى هى" و"دولا شوية بلطجية ولما نطهر الداخلية مش هنلاقى بلطجية".

وقال الدكتور عبد الله بدر مقدم برامج بقناة الحافظ قبل النطق بالحكم عليه إن ما تقدمه إلهام شاهين فى أعمالها يمثل دعارة باسم الفن، وإنه قدم سيديهات إلى رئيس المحكمة تثبت صحة كلامه، وأشار إلى أن "أى قاضى منصف ينظر فى السيدهات المقدمة لابد أن يقيم الحد عليها، لما تقدمه من أعمال مخالفة للقانون الذى ينص على أنه لا يجوز ظهور العرى فى الأفلام أو الابتذال أو قول كلمات خارجة، إلا أن النظام السابق بقيادة حسنى مبارك كان يتعمد إخفاء هذا القانون".

وتوعد بدر "شاهين" بأنه سيكون لها بالمرصاد لكل الأعمال التى تقدمها، خاصة وأنه علم أنها تعتزم تقديم أعمال جديدة فى التلفزيون، وأضاف بدر أن الفن كل شىء راقى وليس كل شىء منحل يقدم، موضحا أنه لا يشرفه متابعة أعمال شاهين، وما قلته عنها كان أقل بكثير مما تفعله فى أفلامها، مشيرا إلى أن ما يقدم باسم الفن الآن هو قمة الفساد التى تهدد المجتمع، كما هاجم الإعلامى باسم يوسف ووصفه بالأراجوز، وذلك بعد نقده له فى برنامجه، مؤكدا أنه عقب إقرار الدستور فلن يفلت أحد من العقاب.

وعقب صدور الحكم، سادت حالة من الغضب العارم من قبل أنصار عبد الله بدر، ورددوا هتافات "لسه فى مصر قضاة لا يراعوا حق الله" و"حسبى ونعم الوكيل"، متوعدين إلهام شاهين بالإيذاء، ورددوا "مش هنسيبك مش هنسيبك" و"على جثتنا حبس الشيخ" و"الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء"، فيما تعالت الصيحات والصرخات للسيدات المؤيدات للشيخ مهددين الفنانة إلهام شاهين بالتوجه لمنزلها لتعليمها الأدب على حد وصفهم.

على الجانب الآخر كثفت الأجهزة الأمنية من تواجدها أمام قاعة المحكمة، وتم إخلاؤها خوفا من تحطيمها، كما أسرع القاضى فى الخروج من القاعة خوفا من الاعتداء عليه.

وقام عدد من أنصار بدر بالتعدى بالضرب على صحفية بإحدى الجرائد خارج المحكمة أثناء حديثها مع الجريدة عن الحكم، وإرسالها للقرار، وتدخل على الفور رجال الأمن المتواجدون بالمحكمة لتأمينها، وأدخلوا الصحفية للمحكمة، وأغلقوا أبوابها لمنع تعديهم عليها ثانية.

وأكد محمد عبد الرازق محامى الفنانة إلهام شاهين أن حكم حبس عبد الله بدر يعتبر انتصارا لدولة القانون، وليس دولة البلطجة والعنف، وتأكيداً على مذاهب القضاء المصرى وانتصار الحق لإلهام شاهين، 


اليوم السابع
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الراجل ده عايز اعدام اصلا
من الي بيعملوا في الناس

*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل عبدالله بدر 









 عبدالله بدر
​
قررت محكمة جنح الزواية برئاسة المستشار سالم حجازى، معاقبة الداعية عبد الله بدر بالحبس سنة وتغريمه 20 ألف جنيه، لاتهامه بسب وقذف الفنانة إلهام شاهين, كما قررت المحكمة إخلاء سبيل بدر بعد دفعه الكفالة للاستئناف على الحكم الصادر ضده.
وكانت "إلهام شاهين" قد تقدمت ببلاغ ضد الشيخ عبد الله بدر، اتهمته فيه بسبها وقذفها واتهامها بالزنا على الهواء, من خلال أحد البرامج على قناة الحافظ, والذى اتهمها بتقديم العرى والخلاعة من خلال اعمالها على شاشة السينما.
أخبار ذات صلة:
حبس عبد الله بدر سنة وتغريمه 20 ألف جنيه
*


----------



## چاكس (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممممم خبر حلو 
 طبعا الحقير ده اللى تطاول على سيدته .. يستاهل الموت .. مش بس السجن .. *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أولاً:  أبدى إرتياحى جداً للحكم 
ثانياً:أندهش من تعليق الاستاذ بايبل 333  بانه الشعب يريد عكس الحكم.
-  أى شعب  - هل هؤلاءِ المهاويس- المريدين والانصار  - [على اشكالها  تقع الطيور ]
هؤلاء  مسعورون - من  غير البشر  -  هؤلاء  الامساخ والاشباه - من مصاصي الدماء انتقلت اليهم  عدوى السعار  :::::  يؤكدون بسلوكهم ان  الاجرام*  الاظلام*  طول عمره هو فى كل الاحوال *
 لب المشكلة* .
--------
[*] ليفهم القارئ.


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*استاذى ElectericCurrent بايبل يقصد بعكس الحكم انه ياخد حبس 20 سنه وغرامه الف جنيه 
فى موضوع تانى قالها بطريقه أوضح من كده لذا لزم التوضيح 
سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*
هو انا مش من الشعب ولا اى .؟


*​


----------



## كيفا بطرس (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الحقيقة ليست الفنانة ألهام شاهين فقط هى التى تسعد - لابد أن يسعد كل صوت حر - يطالب بإحترام الفرد للجماعة و المجتمع.


----------



## oesi no (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*القضاء قبل الاستئناف والراجل دفع ال 20 الف ومشي من المحكمة 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تفوا في وشي لو خد يوم حبس 
هيعمل استئناف ومش هيروح 
الحكم كان لصللحه 
هيطلع يسب الهام وكل نقابه الممثلين والدور علي باسم يوسف 
ولو الحكم طلع بتأيد الحكم 
هياخد اول توكتوك ويروح يقعد جنب ونيس 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى ايه نهائى؟؟*
> *يعنى المفروض يتنفذ ؟؟*
> *فييييييينك يا عبووووود تعال فهمنااااا*


*دة حكم أول درجة سنة حبس وغرامة 20 ألف*
*وكفالة خمس ألاف لأيقاف التنفيذ*
*لحين الأستئناف*
*الكفالة كبيرة بالنسبة للحكم وبالنسبة للتهمة*
*طالما دفع الكفالة يعنى عمل أقرار بالأستئناف*
*وحضوره الجلسة ( وجوبى )*
*يعنى ماينفعش يبعت محاميه لوحده *
*لازم يحضر*
*ولو ماحضرش هيتأيد الحكم من أول جلسة ومافيهاش تهريج *
*الحكم الصادر أكثر من ممتاز *
*عنوان الموضوع ( خطأ ) *
*برجاء تعديله وأزالة لفظة ( نهائى ) *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تفوا في وشي لو خد يوم حبس *​
> *هيعمل استئناف ومش هيروح *
> *الحكم كان لصللحه *
> *هيطلع يسب الهام وكل نقابه الممثلين والدور علي باسم يوسف *
> ...


*إحياااااة حبيبك النبى ياشيخ *
*بلاش فتى *
*حلفتك بالغالى أهوه *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إحياااااة حبيبك النبى ياشيخ *
> *بلاش فتى *
> *حلفتك بالغالى أهوه *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​



* امال ونيس هرب ازاي يا عمنا ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *القضاء قبل الاستئناف والراجل دفع ال 20 الف ومشي من المحكمة *​
> *وكل عام وانتم بخير *​


*دفع الكفالة فقط وقدرها خمسة آلاف جنيه*
*ماهو لازم القضاء يقبل الأستئناف*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *امال ونيس هرب ازاي يا عمنا ؟*​


*مايهرب*
*ونيس ماحضرش ...هيجيبوه*
*لكن مش معناه أنه ما تحكمش عليه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مايهرب*
> *ونيس ماحضرش ...هيجيبوه*
> *لكن مش معناه أنه ما تحكمش عليه *​


* افادكم الله 

لكلمك ابويا عرض عليا اني ادخل حقوق وافتح عياده
بس انا اللي أصريت علي تجاره علشان اشغل الورشه بتاعته 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *افادكم الله *​
> *لكلمك ابويا عرض عليا اني ادخل حقوق وافتح عياده*
> *بس انا اللي أصريت علي تجاره علشان اشغل الورشه بتاعته *​


*الحمد لله أنك ماقبلتش عرضه*
*كان زماننا بنصووووت *
:t17:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ياشماتة الهامو فيك ... زمانها عازمه يسرى وليلى بيقطعو فيك ههههه
نفسي افهم الستات اللي بيدافعو عنه ليه بيدافعو؟ ماهو طعن في عرض امراه 
زيهم قال زانيه وهي مو زانيه.. ولا بيقولو كده عناد فيها؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر: عبدالله بدر ليس عضواً بهيئة التدريس وندرس إقامة دعوى قضائية ضده

صرح الدكتور فريد حمادة ” نائب رئيس جامعة الأزهر “أن المتهم عبدالله بدر والمحكوم عليه بالسجن سنة وغرامة 20 ألف جنيه وكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه فى قضية سب إلهام شاهين، ليس عضوا بهيئة التدريس بالجامعة مع عدم ولاية الجامعة عليه

واختتم حديثه قائلاً إن إدارة جامعة الأزهر سوف تقوم بالبت فى أمر إقامة دعوى قضائية على المتهم عبدالله بدر بتهمة انتحال صفة “أستاذ قسم الحديث والتفسير*


----------



## بايبل333 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

صدقونى مكتوب على الفضائية الاسلامية الاستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بدر استاذ التفسير وعلوم القرآن 

بس انا عايز اعرف يعنى علوم القرآن.؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> صدقونى مكتوب على الفضائية الاسلامية الاستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بدر استاذ التفسير وعلوم القرآن
> 
> بس انا عايز اعرف يعنى علوم القرآن.؟



ج: يعنى  قرآنووولوجى   :blush2:


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> بس انا عايز اعرف يعنى علوم القرآن.؟



*يا ذوق .. علوم القرأن عندهم يعنى ..
قاموس القرآن و قصص القرآن .. و انا و انت :new4:*


----------



## fredyyy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحمد لله أنك ماقبلتش عرضه*
> *كان زماننا بنصووووت *
> 
> *:t17: *​




*بنصوت على Coptic Lion *

*ولا بنصوت على الدستور ... :36_19_1:*

*ولا بنصوت على حال البلد المسكينة ... :36_1_4:*

*عاوز حد يصوت عليشان ما بعرفش أصوت ... :scenic:*

.


----------



## بايبل333 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

> ج: يعنى  قرآنووولوجى   :blush2:



ههههههههههه
مع علم تفسرلوجووووووى 
على العموم هذه العلوم الرائعة من خلالها عرفنا ابجدايات السب والقذف 
يطلع من السجن يكمل العلوم 





> *يا ذوق .. علوم القرأن عندهم يعنى ..
> قاموس القرآن و قصص القرآن .. و انا و انت :new4:*


انت فهمت غلط علوم القرآن 
هى السب والقذف ......هو عبدالله بدر
كذب وادعاء .....البلكيمى 
فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام .....ونيس
والقائمة طويلة من العلوم والفقة ولن تجدها غير فى الاسلام فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> صدقونى مكتوب على الفضائية الاسلامية الاستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بدر استاذ التفسير وعلوم القرآن
> 
> بس انا *عايز اعرف يعنى علوم القرآن*.؟


 


چاكس قال:


> *يا ذوق .. علوم القرأن عندهم يعنى ..*
> *قاموس القرآن و قصص القرآن .. و انا و انت :new4:*


*علوم القرآن هى :*
*أسباب النزول*
*معانى القرآن*
*إعراب القرآن*
*مواضيع القرآن*
*أحكام القرآن*
*فضائل القرآن*
*الناسخ والمنسوخ*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

> انت فهمت غلط علوم القرآن
> هى السب والقذف ......هو عبدالله بدر
> كذب وادعاء .....البلكيمى
> فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام .....ونيس
> والقائمة طويلة من العلوم والفقة ولن تجدها غير فى الاسلام فقط


بايبل
اذا تنسب اخطاء البعض لعلوم القرآن اجل وش له تنسب اخطاء وهفوات رجال دينكم؟ ماتقولش مابيخطئوش.. ليتك ساكت بس


----------



## azazi (20 ديسمبر 2012)

عاشت الهام شاهين:16_14_21:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شوفوا المختصر المفيد فى الموضوع ده​.
  أنا  أعتقد  أن  ...إلهام شاهين{  أو  غيرها  } : مش عاجبانى .. .   وبتقدم أدوار عرى وبتقدم ادوار إغراء ... وبتنام مع مش عارف إيه.. وكام واحد إعتلاها.[...] !!!


خلاص ما أشوفهاشي .. 

ما اخشش سينمات  فيها أفلامها..

أمسح  القنوات اللى فى الريسفر بتاعى  إللى فيها أفلامها ومسلسلاتها من جهازى الخاص 

ماحدش غصب عليك وقاللك إلا    والله    لتشوف الهام شاهيين . 

بس خلاص    . *نقطة  على السطر..​*


----------

